# Poll:  Do you attend your homosexual son's wedding?



## inthepink (Apr 23, 2009)

You have a son and he is homosexual with a boyfriend.  They decide to get married.  Do you attend his wedding?

If you do, is that considered as supporting homosexuality?

If you don't, are you then not supporting your son - in that you love him no matter what?

I was thinking about this last night and I do not know the answer for myself (or the RIGHT answer if there is one) and ultimately decided that it would  be something that I would pray about as well as my husband and I would pray about it together and discuss it before making a decision.

ETA:  This is just a hypothetical question.  I am not married and I do not have children.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Apr 23, 2009)

I would disagree with his choice and/or choices. 
But Lord I wouldn't think twice about attending my child's wedding.
To me, it does not mean you are supporting homosexuality it means you are supporting you son,
Just as if your son committed murder and you visited him in jail that is support and not condoning his actions.

But this is a touchy subject so I'm gonna tread slowly and softly... I have to admit I would be heart broken, but I am sure I have broken my parents heart with some of my actions in the past.


----------



## inthepink (Apr 23, 2009)

freshlikemoi said:


> I would disagree with his choice.
> But Lord I wouldn't think twice about attending my child's wedding.
> It does not mean you are supporting homosexuality it means you are supporting you son,
> Just as if your son committed murder and you visited him in jail that is support and not condoning his actions.
> ...



Yes, I know!! I was trembling just typing it. But I'm always posing challenging questions to myself.  Wanting to do what Jesus would do.


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh wow. I don't know how to respond to this one. If the situation ever came up, I would have to pray long and hard about it.


----------



## Lucie (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, but I will not attend the reception. 

I think attending the ceremony will show him I love him no matter what. Going to the reception would be a bit much for me and I think he should be happy with the compromise. 

My husband would not attend either the ceremony or the reception. As this man's mother, I made a promise to support him to the best of my abilities whether I agree with his choices or not.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Apr 23, 2009)

CocoCure83 said:


> Oh wow. I don't know how to respond to this one. If the situation ever came up, I would have to pray long and hard about it.


 
I agree! I don't want to be hated for my response but I'm scared to even respond, for fear that I might be speaking it into existence. erplexed


----------



## Almaz (Apr 23, 2009)

If he is my child I am going to support him even though I may agree or disagree with his lifestyle. 
I would much rather have a son in a stable monogamous relationship then to be out there wrangling d/ck every time he goes out. 

I don't get high and mighty and holier than thou because gays have been around since the beginning of time and they will be here long after I am and we all are gone. If you have one in the family so be it accept it and move on.  You cannot change this person and if you give them a hard time about it they are going to be the ones living on the downlow married to YOU or YOUR daughter or someone you know. Best to let them be gay let them be open about it Let them marry another man and not live in some shadow life and hurting themselves and other people. 

I think that there are so many other important things in life to worry about than 2 people who love each other and want to marry as long as they are consenting adults they are not hurting me and they are not stopping me from being married to a MAN. 

Paedophiles Internet and otherwise are a problem. Keeping our young women safe in society is so important. 

If my son was gay and he decided to get married to a man Yeah it may suck but I would go and be supportive. I would not turn my kid away if he or she was gay. And Everyone I do mean EVERYONE has a gay relative or someone who has experimented with the same sex whether if they admit it or not. 

And these are some of the SAMMMMEEE people that are going on and on against it.


----------



## dlewis (Apr 23, 2009)

I would not attend the wedding.  I will not support my kids when they make choices that go against my beliefs.


----------



## Aviah (Apr 23, 2009)

Almaz said:


> If he is my child I am going to support him even though I may agree or disagree with his lifestyle.
> I would much rather have a son in a stable monogamous relationship then to be out there wrangling d/ck every time he goes out.
> 
> I don't get high and mighty and holier than thou because gays have been around since the beginning of time and they will be here long after I am and we all are gone. If you have one in the family so be it accept it and move on.  You cannot change this person and if you give them a hard time about it they are going to be the ones living on the downlow married to YOU or YOUR daughter or someone you know. Best to let them be gay let them be open about it Let them marry another man and not live in some shadow life and hurting themselves and other people.
> ...



There may be "more important things" for us to worry about- heck more things that we actually can change. While I understand your point, if you are a believer in Christ and the bible, homosexuality isn't right. Not to condemn those who are, because sin is sin to God and we are all just as bad as each other. Its a tough thing- my sister is homosexual and if she decided to get married, I as a Christian would not know what to do. I still love her regardless, and though its not the same as a child, it is tough in light of the spiritual ramifications.
As for the original post- I really don't know... But no matter what I would have the person understand I still love them.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 23, 2009)

Women are more sensitive and will go to support their child (probably not the reception like PrettyHaitian stated). 

If this was a question for men, they would probably 90%+ agree (if they are hetero men) not to go, unless bragged by their wife.

Personally, I cant sit there and watch my son kiss another man. I'll always love my son though...always...


----------



## Caramela (Apr 23, 2009)

I wouldn't attend a friend, family member or co-worker's homosexual wedding. So I don't think a child would be any different. I just can't see myself sitting there as they make a mockery of marriage. I'm sorry. I would not do it.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 23, 2009)

Caramela said:


> I wouldn't attend a friend, family member or co-worker's homosexual wedding. So I don't think a child would be any different. I just can't see myself sitting there as *they make a mockery of marriage*. I'm sorry. I would not do it.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

Caramela said:


> I wouldn't attend a friend, family member or co-worker's homosexual wedding. So I don't think a child would be any different. I just can't see myself sitting there as they make a mockery of marriage. I'm sorry. I would not do it.


Exactly!

We cannot compromise with our emotions. It leads to sin and disobedience; it leads to hardening our hearts to God's voice.  We will begin to 'block' Him out, for what He is asking of us, doesn't agree with our emotional perceptions. 

Indeed as much as I love my children, I love their souls all the more.   Our emotions are how satan has deceived so many into compromising their stand with the Word of God; and even worse, 'missing God.'    

God will also test us to see just how we are faithful to Him and what we believe Him to be in our lives.  

Consider Abraham.   God asked him to take Issac, his long awaited promise and 'sacrifice' him upon the altar.   Broken hearted, Abraham agreed to obey the order of God.   And at the very point when Abraham was about to carry out the procedure of 'sacrifice', God said, "Do not lay a hand upon the lad, for I have given you a sacrifice; a ram in the thicket."   

Abraham had to trust God... period!   Don't think for one minute that it was 'killing' him to have his son look up at him, knowing that his father was preparing him as a blood sacrifice.  Young Issac knew what the procedure was.  Issac was not put to sleep; neither was he hypnotised.  

The little lad was fully awake and he knew from seeing his father performed this task many, many times, what was about to happen to him.   Imagine the terror of seeing the knife coming upon him as his father raised it to complete what he was commanded to do. As heartbreaking as it was, Abraham, still followed the path of obedience.  The pain of taking his son's life, killing him inside.  Yet in his obedience, God stepped in with the Ram in the bush....

Any Christian parent, with a homosexual son or daughter who plan to marry into a dead zone, with another person of the same sex; one thing has to be considered.  

THIS IS NOT A MARRIAGE!  Not in God's eyes, God's ordain, nor that of humanity, period!   The grief is not in not attending this 'farce' of demonic confusion, but in the loss of your son or daugher's soul.  

As much as it grieved Abraham to place his son upon the altar of sacrifice, he still carried it out and God redeemed his son, Issac's life.  Because Abraham chose not to succomb to his emotions and ignore the order of God, God then rewarded his faith by giving his son back to him.

As much as it may grieve a Christian parent to not 'be there for their son/daughter, it is better that they 'sacrifice' instead, the disappointment; the look of saddness in their child's eyes, for in turn, God will 'redeem' this son or daughter that satan tried to destroy.  

Believe God as Abraham did.  For did not God promise Abraham, Issac?  Did not God tell Abraham and Sarah that their son would endure and be blessed; that nations would be named after him?   

Parents when we have surrendered our children to the Lord, He WILL take care of them when we can't.  In the same manner that we would not give our children drugs, we cannot support the sin of homosexuality and it's doom be it here on earth or in eternity.  

God spoke to Abraham, _This is not your Destiny..._

Likewise to our sons and daughters, "My child, this lifestyle is not your Destiny, neither is it your definement in humanity.

Take to another level.   God turned away from Jesus upon the cross, momentarily, when the heaviest weight of the sins came upon Him.   Yet He was always there, waiting for the very moment to redeem Him.

There comes in time in our lives when we must 'turn away' from our emotions for our children, for their greater good.  We can't give in to the wims that satan has our children bound.  Neither can we give into what others may say or think of us.  Our focus must be to please and obey God.  That's what Abraham did.  He obeyed God, not folks opinions or emotions.  There are no 'what if's about this.'   We instead, must refrain from such and give in to God for the better of their lives. 

The answer is 'No'... I would not go.  Instead, I put my child under the Blood of the Real Sacrifice, the Blood of Jesus.   I want my child redeemed. 

Amen 

The only one who disagrees is the devil; of which I could care less.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

Almaz said:


> If he is my child I am going to support him even though I may agree or disagree with his lifestyle.
> I would much rather have a son in a stable monogamous relationship then to be out there wrangling d/ck every time he goes out.
> 
> I don't get high and mighty and holier than thou because gays have been around since the beginning of time and they will be here long after I am and we all are gone. If you have one in the family so be it accept it and move on. You cannot change this person and if you give them a hard time about it they are going to be the ones living on the downlow married to YOU or YOUR daughter or someone you know. Best to let them be gay let them be open about it Let them marry another man and not live in some shadow life and hurting themselves and other people.
> ...


 
Can you blame them?   Some of these people were 'violated' sexually when they were little children.   It was wrong, dead wrong.   So can you blame them for being against it?   They're trying to right a horrific wrong that was committed against them.  I used to work in a clinic that treated many children who were sexually violated.  

I know of a man who was so messed up because as a child he was molested by an older male cousin.   He's a good man; has a beautiful wife and family and the trauma of his experience stole a great part of his life and his innocence as a child.  God has redeemed him, he's not gay, neither is he D/L.  His experience has simply made him a fighter for a just cause.  

Far more just than just ignoring the issue or fearing what people may think of him.   He's very open about his experience and is not afraid to share it to help set others free.  I'm proud of him.    We need people who are not afraid to step up and take a stand against this epidemic of sexual perversion.    

homosexuality is not natural and the world is trying it's hardest to present it as natural so that children will grow up and not give it a second thought.   I have beautiful children and I do not want this diseased mindset to be introduced to them, in any shape, form or manner.   

Folks can say or think whatever they want, but I'm not backing down from the fight.   satan loves to intimidate for it's the only weapon he really has.  

I just wish people would stop making up excuses for it.    I believe that some heterosexual supporters of homosexuality are simply 'reserving' their spot to join them in this lifestyle.   Afterall, they don't see anything wrong with it.   I don't understand it except that is definitely a spirit of perversion which has overstepped it's bounds.


----------



## momi (Apr 23, 2009)

No I would not.  

If I saw one of my children trying to jump over a bridge (God forbid) I would not push them off. Same thing.

Jesus said that those that His mother and brother are those who hear the word of God and do it.


----------



## msa (Apr 24, 2009)

If I was against homosexuality, then no, I wouldn't go.

If I wasn't against homosexuality, then yes, I would go.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

I support homosexuality because I am a supporter of love, both the love between two consenting adults and between a mother and son. So both would be displayed at the wedding if you came.......

ETA: My Christ and My God accept this type of love as well...A wedding is a place for lovers, family members, friends, and most importantly GOD.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 24, 2009)

This bought to my remembrance about Joseph when Potifers wife wanted him to sleep with her and she tried everything she could to get him to do it.

I loved his response...he said:
*
I CANNOT DO THAT TO MY GOD!*

When we willfully, sin...we are doing it to our God!  God the Father of all loves all homosexuals, but He hates the sin of homosexuality.

Marriage that God has ordained is a union of 3: The Father (God), the groom(the man) and the bride (the woman)...a three-corded strand.  If God is not in the marriage, then its not a marriage.  What if God was not apart of the Church...how can we then call it a church?  The Father (God), The Groom (Jesus) and the Bride (church)...you can't have the one without the other!

We can't have a marriage if its outside of God's will for mankind...homosexuality is outside of the will of God!

It doesn't matter if we believe it or not, accept it or not, receive it or not....it's not of God!  

Yes, God loves us and we should love one another, but God's love also rebukes...therefore as ministers of the gospel, we must rebuke all unrighteousness, in love.

God is not a schitzo (sp)...He doesn't say one thing and do another...He is God and He is a jealous God and He said that all those who do these things are not fit for His Kingdom.

I don't want to live my whole life and in the end, not see my Maker's face and spend time with Him.  

*What will it profit a man if he gains the whole world and lose his soul?
*
My prayer is that we as true believers truly have the heart of the Father....don't hate the sinner, hate the sin.

With all that said....I will NOT go to a wedding for anyone I love who do these things.

Blessings to all!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> I support homosexuality because I am a supporter of love, both the love between two consenting adults and between a mother and son. So both would be displayed at the wedding if you came.......
> 
> ETA: My Christ and My God accept this type of love as well...A wedding is a place for lovers, family members, friends, and most importantly GOD.


This *your *view, not God's.  *Your *distorted view of Jesus Christ and *Your* distorted view of God, for it is not THE LORD God All Mighty who is the same, yesterday, today and forever.   

God is God and He changes not.  Not for society's weakness, not for compromise of His Sovereinty, not His Word and most certainly not because of satan's distortion of marriage and sexuality.  

God is not some form of clay where we can re-shape and mold Him into what we want Him to be.  He's God and He changes NOT.  He is who He is and always will be.  

God is NOT in a gay wedding.   Never will He ever be.  It's confusion and God is not the author of confusion.   There's something very distorted about this; it's not a marriage.  It's an afront, an insult to the holiness and the sacredness of marriage and the intent and purpose that God designed it to be.

Now if 'you' or anyone else wants to support homosexuality, then by all means do so; it's your free will.   But it's not God's will.   When situations such as this come up, please leave God out of it.  Don't lie on Him.  Do not even attempt to associate neither relate Him and His standard, nor His Holiness to this heresy.   It's a lie from the Father of lies, which is satan.

Just be truthful, say it's 'your' view and leave God out of satan's distorted mess.  satan has 'you' fooled, deceived,  hood winked, bedazzled in his confusion.   Anyone with any knowledge of the Holy Spirit is fully aware of what is God and what isn't.   homosexuality is NOT of God.  Never was, never will be.  It's clear and plain in God's word and in His nature and in the way he designed us.  

No where in God's word will you or anyone else see any support of homosexuality.  No where.   So when you proclaim your support of homosexuality, leave God out of it.   He's not there.


----------



## DarlingNikki (Apr 24, 2009)

Making the decision to attend doesn't stop God from knowing my heart.  So yes, I would attend the gay "wedding".  Just as I would attend a wedding between a Christian and a non-Christian and a wedding involving someone who has been previously divorced.  That "marriage" is between those two and God.  Therefore, it is not my place to judge.  But it would be my place to be tolerant of those that I love.


----------



## momi (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> I support homosexuality because I am a supporter of love, both the love between two consenting adults and between a mother and son. So both would be displayed at the wedding if you came.......
> 
> ETA: My Christ and My God accept this type of love as well...A wedding is a place for lovers, family members, friends, and most importantly GOD.


 

You are right - weddings are important to God.  

If you dont mind me asking - who is this christ and god you are referring to that supports homosexual marriage and relationships?

There may be many things that are up for debate, but if you are referring to the God of the Holy Bible this is not one of them.

Please elaborate.


----------



## mrselle (Apr 24, 2009)

I’ve read through the posts with tears in my eyes.  I have tears in my eyes because I can’t imagine not being there for my child on his/her wedding day.    I have tears in my eyes because I don’t think I can bear the thought of seeing my child’s face when I tell him/her I won’t be there.  My initial response was yes.  Yes, I would go to support my child as a person and to show unconditional love.  But the more I read the more I began to feel convicted.  So, in all honesty, I’ll say that I would pray and seek God.  If He told me not to go, then as hard as it would be for me….I wouldn’t go.  

Man, my heart aches at the thought….


----------



## momi (Apr 24, 2009)

mrselle said:


> I’ve read through the posts with tears in my eyes. I have tears in my eyes because I can’t imagine not being there for my child on his/her wedding day. I have tears in my eyes because I don’t think I can bear the thought of seeing my child’s face when I tell him/her I won’t be there. My initial response was yes. Yes, I would go to support my child as a person and to show unconditional love. But the more I read the more I began to feel convicted. So, in all honesty, I’ll say that I would pray and seek God. If He told me not to go, then as hard as it would be for me….I wouldn’t go.
> 
> Man, my heart aches at the thought….


 
My heart would ache at the thought of my child offending God and possibly missing heaven.  Just like my mom's heart ached when I turned 17 and decided to be an idiot.  I always knew she loved me and never doubted that, but she was NOT about to endorse any foolishness.  She was the one constant in my life and she reminded me that there is no comprimise with God.  Her prayers and steadfastedness were one of the things that finally brought me back to The Lord and experience true repentance.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 24, 2009)

momi said:


> My heart would ache at the thought of my child offending God and possibly missing heaven. Just like my mom's heart ached when I turned 17 and decided to be an idiot. I always knew she loved me and never doubted that, but *she was NOT about to endorse any foolishness*. She was the one constant in my life and she reminded me that there is no comprimise with God. Her prayers and steadfastedness were one of the things that finally brought me back to The Lord and experience true repentance.


Your post brought back so many memories.  My mom wasn't saved, yet she wouldn't do the bolded above.  I got pregnant and I had to raise my child myself...there wasn't no babysitting or anything like that.  I'm grateful for her stance now, was upset about it then...but, I realize the older I get I see how wise my mother was and how dumb and ignorant I was.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2009)

DarlingNikki said:


> *Making the decision to attend doesn't stop God from knowing my heart.*
> 
> So yes, I would attend the gay "wedding". Just as I would attend a wedding between a Christian and a non-Christian and a wedding involving someone who has been previously divorced. That "marriage" is between those two and God. Therefore, it is not my place to judge. But it would be my place to be tolerant of those that I love.


That comment is a famous cop-out.  And you're right, God does know what's in your heart.  You'd rather please someone else other than Him.  You wish to please your son in his sin, rather than to please God in not participating in something that offends Him.  Your actions and your heart say, God you are last in my heart, my son's sin is first.  

We're either for God or against God.   We can't have it both ways.   By making the comparison to a Christian/non Christian wedding, or a someone who has been divorced, is not a legitimate analogy.    Marriage is between a man and a woman....period.   

No matter if they are divorced, or of opposite faiths; if it's male and female, God will honor it.  

*NOW* the one thing about those marrying of opposite faiths, is that the non Christian can become a Christian.  There's scripture to back this up.  As well as one who has divorced, can ask for forgiveness and be forgiven.   However..... there is no redemption for a gay couple who call themselves married.  The only redemption for them is to repent from homosexuality and not be married.   There is no other recourse.

Two same-sex adults *do not* a marriage make.   It is not recognized by God as such and it never will be.   

AND............. before anyone makes a statement regarding unequally yoked, etc. is a sin, then you are ADMITTING that two homosexuals marrying is a sin as well.    Therefore there is no justification for it.   None!  

Now if one wants to support it, that's their choice.  Go for it.   Celebrate, jump for joy.    Just don't try and make it appear acceptable in the eyes of God.   He's no where in it to be found and He never will be.   

Folks who call themselves Christians and support this mess need a grip.  A serious grip on reality, that it has absolutely nothing to do with God.  Nothing.  Therefore it is not a marriage and it never will be one.  

People can call it marriage all day long, but that's no different than calling a giraffe a puppy or a kitten.    Major difference.   

gays calling themselves married, is a mockery of one of the most beautiful gifts of love that a man and woman can share.   It's an offense, a disgrace; and it's all orchestrated by satan as a slap in God's face.


----------



## divya (Apr 24, 2009)

No, I would not attend.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2009)

mrselle said:


> I’ve read through the posts with tears in my eyes. I have tears in my eyes because I can’t imagine not being there for my child on his/her wedding day. I have tears in my eyes because I don’t think I can bear the thought of seeing my child’s face when I tell him/her I won’t be there. My initial response was yes. Yes, I would go to support my child as a person and to show unconditional love. But the more I read the more I began to feel convicted. So, in all honesty, I’ll say that I would pray and seek God. If He told me not to go, then as hard as it would be for me….I wouldn’t go.
> 
> Man, my heart aches at the thought….


 

Angel, I know it seems sad, but what is sadder.  

homosexuality is 'unrepented' sin.  God says that we must all repent of our sins; to turn away from them; to go and sin no more. 

Weddings are a 'life time committment'.    To support such, no matter who the gay couple is to us in relation, is to support them in staying in sin and sending them straight to hell.     

What is more loving.  This is your last chance to set the standard and to redeem your child from hell.    How would you feel sitting there knowing that your child is committing herself to live the rest of her life in unrepented sin.   

Folks keep bringing up the comparison that 'sin is sin' or what about this or that sin, that homosexuality is no different than any other sin.   

With this being so, then homosexuality is not excluded from repentence.   So then, why as Christians would we support it?   I don't understand what the problem is?     If Jesus died for ALL of our sins and most definitely homosexuality is among 'All' sins, then what is the problem with Christians having to struggle with believing this and then acting upon it.     

If your child were lying, would you allow your child to become married to a lie?   In reality, homosexual marriage is just that.   It is a lie.  It is a farce.  It is a spirit of deception...mass deception.    

YET... it is not exempt from the cross, which upon Jesus hung for hours, in pain far greater than a parent could ever feel for not attending a gay wedding.   A pain and torment and torture, far greater than looking into the eyes of my child and saying, I love you far too much, to support this. 

Christians are dropping out like flies.  Our emotions are being whipped like slaves on a plantation.    satan knows how to get his way.   But it's up to us to allow God to have HIS way and not ours.   

As Jesus cried in the garden,  'Not my will, but your will be done."   We have to surrender to God's will as it is in Heaven.   

There are no tears for this.   Only backbone to stand up to satan and to let him know, that he is not going to take control over the life of your son or daughter.   My child will never marry into unrepented sin.  

I love you Mrselle........     This is not about 'you', personally.   I'm speaking to the 'spirit' which satan has presented into the Body of Christ to deceive them.


----------



## Ramya (Apr 24, 2009)

I would not go. 



> Folks keep bringing up the comparison that 'sin is sin' or what about this or that sin, that homosexuality is no different than any other sin.
> 
> With this being so, then homosexuality is not excluded from repentence. So then, why as Christians would we support it? I don't understand what the problem is? If Jesus died for ALL of our sins and most definitely homosexuality is among 'All' sins, then what is the problem with Christians having to struggle with believing this and then acting upon it.



ITA! Either it's the same or it isn't.


----------



## Divine_Order (Apr 24, 2009)

Of course! In fact I would go to a friends, co-workers, etc wedding and reception.I love celebrating GENUINE love whether it's man/woman, man/man or woman/woman.I swear...there are so many others things going on in the world that we need to be concerned about.


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 24, 2009)

I originally voted yes, because its my child (if I had children).  But more that I think about it, the more I couldn't justify it.  Attending a homosexual wedding *may* open the door for me to be accepting of the behavior, defending their actions....the next would be accepting the fact they want children (or want to adopt).  I think my beliefs would be compromised and I can't attend my child's wedding. 

If my child knows me just as well as I know him/her.  Then my child would know why I can't attend and ACCEPT it.  Just as I have to accept the fact that he/her is *temporarily *gay.  

ETA:  I disagree with the lifestyle, but if that is how a person is I accept them lovingly as they are, with the prayer that God will change their hearts.


----------



## mrselle (Apr 24, 2009)

No worries, Shimmie.  I didn’t take your comments personally.  You brought a lot of things to my attention.  I guess my problem is balance.  I think I struggle with the balance between loving a child unconditionally and not condoning their sins.  At the end of the day, I wouldn’t condone my child lying or stealing and those are sins.  So, why would I condone a relationship that is not recognized by God?


----------



## inthepink (Apr 24, 2009)

Changed,

The other posts also made me realize that if my child truly knows me, then they know that God is NUMBER ONE in my life before anyone including them. Thus they would already know that I would not be attending.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

momi said:


> You are right - weddings are important to God.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking - who is this christ and god you are referring to that supports homosexual marriage and relationships?
> 
> ...



Many people will NOT agree with my statements. I accept that, this is why I said MY to emphasis it is personal to me and not to take away from any other person’s personal beliefs. But I believe that The Bible was written by people for people to explain the unexplainable. I do believe that all religions are a human construct, but that is not to say however, there is no God. I think it is quite ignorant to believe that there is no God, because it is obvious that there is a supernatural being or beings plural that are more powerful than human beings.

That being said in my opinion, The Bible is not the ultimate word of "God", because I feel like if the Bible was the ultimate truth then there is no room for alternate interpretations. Human beings are incapable of fully understanding what is the truth behind life, that is why we are humans and not Gods.  And it is quite apparent that there are millions upon millions of different translations of the Bible. You can look at 5 different and equally acceptable translations of the Biblical text, and you can infer thousands of different meanings. The Bible has been edited and reworked for thousands of years, I know for a fact something was lost in translation from the tablets the ideas were originally transcribed on and from the Bibles you can buy from Barns and Nobel today. It is impossible to preserve all the aspects of the Bible throughout the times. People’s modes of thinking, attitudes and perceptions are constantly evolving. Society is dynamic and you cannot keep the same interpretation of something throughout the years. 

It’s all a matter of perspective; perspective that changes form one era to another, a perspective that is not constant among individuals. The Bible is the ultimate game of Telephone (Telephone game is when you say a sentence and whisper it to another person. And they pass it on and on until you get to the last person, and they say what they think the original statement is. You compare the last statement with the first statement. Almost always the statement gets misconstrued). And if you read the Bible (and I have not read it cover to cover) but from what I have read that book has some of the most racist, misogynistic, and prejudicial ideas in the world. I honestly do not have the time to find examples from the text itself to prove my point. And for a person to truly prove me wrong on that point, they would have to have read every single translation of the Bible that has ever circulated on this earth, because like I said before the way in which the concepts of the Bible are presented vary with each individual interpretation. Also, who is to say that the Bible is more truthful than another religious texts (e.g. the Qur'an)?  

In all honesty, I do feel that the Bible is a very, very Extremely important text. Not only for its cultural and sociological significance, but also as a historical record. But mind you, what we consider history is not necessarily what actually occured.  The Historian shapes the history. History is not what happened, but what is remembered. Over all I have no problem with the Bible because it helps so many people live an honorable life. The Bible and its interpretations have been the catalyst for some of the most beautiful and inspirational positive actions on earth. In contrast, the Bible has also spearheaded some of the most horrific and cruelest of all human actions. So as a thinking, full engaged, intelligent individual, I simply cannot accept what is given to me just because someone says it is true. I like to explore alternate possibilities and from my own life experiences formulate my own religious belief. I think religion is such a personal thing, that no established institutions have the right to force you to follow something you do not believe it. 

Now when it comes to the Bible, I know it does not accept homosexuality. They group homosexuality on the same level as having sex with animals. But I however, do not believe homosexuality is a perversion of human sexuality. Perversions of sexuality, in my opinion, include pedophilia, bestiality, any sexual act that is not consensual between two adults with the mental capacity to be fully aware of the actions in which they are engaging, and the consequces of said actions. Homosexuality does not fit my idea of perversion. I think it is a very sad sad thought that romantic love can be confined to only male and female. Love is such a powerful and beautiful experience of the human reality. Love comes from a connection of spirits, not a connection of body parts. So if two spirits come together and feel a positive romantic connection of devotion and respect for each other, who am I to say they are not allowed to express that in the same way I’m allowed to as a heterosexual.

  People are born with a rudimentary sexual identity then society shapes what God gave us. I think the confusion about sexuality comes from the disconnect between what a person innately feels within their mind, body, and soul and what society tells them is the correct way to be. When a person’s feelings conflict with their socialization anxiety occurs and this anxiety is why so many people cannot accept themselves for the way God made them. Again, this is only my opinion, but sexuality is on a spectrum and most people fall more in the middle. I doubt anyone is 100% homosexual or 100% heterosexual. Our physiological responses to sexual attraction do not lie. You can consciously say you have never been sexually attracted to the opposite sex, but if I had the time I could clearly prove to you that sexual attraction is not as static as we make it seem. A psychologist named Chivers in 2009 expanded research on human sexuality and the brain. The research findings were amazing and basically they recorded physiological signs of sexual arousal of men and women who self identify themselves as either heterosexual and homosexual. And these people watched sexually explicit video of heterosexual sex, and both gay and lesbian sex, and the researches measured how turned on they got. The experiment proved that people are aroused by types of people that they would not consciously identify themselves as being sexually attracted to.  In addition, the animal world apart from Humans has tons of evidence of homosexuality. The most notable is the Bonobo chimps, which are mentally and behaviorally so close to humans that they are a great example as to how humans function. Granted the chimps are not humans, so it is impossible for them to fully explain the human condition, but they are as close as we can get without tons of legal and ethical issues that come with using Human beings as research subjects. I learned about the Bonobo chimps in my Anthropology class. The concept of evolution and creationism is a whoooole other can of worms, yet also I think the two concepts can exist together.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

I just feel like the same reasons why people say homosexuality is wrong, are the same reasons why people said that interracial relationships were wrong. These reasons are the same reasons why black people were deemed as animals, and not as humans. When you separate people into the “other” category, especially in a moral sense, you are limiting your own personal understand of not only them, but of yourself. I’m not asking you to accept homosexuality. I am however, asking you to love the homosexuals you do encounter. Even though you may not believe in the way in which they live their lives, you should at least believe that they too deserve love and should not be alienated for what they believe. Because you nor I truly know what is right and what is wrong in this world. Morality is not as clear-cut as one would hope. We as humans have to differentiate between what is right and wrong for ourselves. We have to integrate what society as taught us, with what we believe in our hearts is true. There is no collective truth when it comes to matters of morality and religion. You just have to do the best you can to be the best person you can. The only person you have to justify your actions and beliefs to is yourself. So if you can go to bed feeling proud of what you believe in, then who am I to say otherwise?


SORRRY to be so Long winded. I am written very stream of conscious… sorry to those who do not understand what I have said. It’s not like I really edited it. I was told to elaborate so I tried to give you the full picture of what goes on in my head, and why I say the things I say and do the things I do. Please take no offense. I have no malice in my heart. I respect all of you guys and I encourage alternate opinions, because how else am I to formulate my religious and social beliefs if people only present to me what I want to hear. So feel free to lay it on me with any support or criticism. I’m a young girl who is forever evolving. This is what I believe at 20, but that is not to say these thoughts won’t be altered with my life experiences. The more I learn the more I edit and revise my convictions. 

Just for some background, my mother whole heartedly does not agree with my stance on homosexuality. I am very close to my mother, and I respect her opinions and beliefs. Her father was a primitive Baptist preacher in the South. So homosexuality is a BIIIIG No No where my mother comes from. Even same with where my father comes from. Both sides of my family are deeply rooted in the different sects of the Christian religion. My father however agrees for the most part with me. This has often created tension between my parents. My mother saying that my father’s influence has tried to undo what she has instilled in me. But in all actuality I am doing exactly what my mother has taught me to do. She always told me to think for myself. But now that my thoughts are conflicting with hers, she has gotten extremely angry at me and blames herself for going wrong in some aspects of her parenting. That’s a whole other story, but what I’m saying is I came from a house of conventional beliefs about homosexuality. 

But I also feel that if you say the Bible is the ultimate truth, then you cannot pick and choose what you want to believe. If you believe the Bible is the ultimate truth then treat all aspects of the Bible as ultimate truths and don't hind the parts of the Bible that condemn what you are doing. And don't hightlight the parts of the Bible that condem what another person is doing. I have so many conversations with one of my friends on this subject and he is a devotee Jehovah’s Witness. He think homosexuality is one of the biggest perversions and he fully believes what the bible says on the topic. Yet this same devote individual has engaged in pre-marital sex with me, let’s just be honest. So I call him out on the fact that what homosexuals are doing it the biggest God-condemning sin, yet his Bible also clearly states that pre-marital sex is bad. I know we are not perfect and we do sin, but don’t actively sin and then judge and condemn other people for that they are doing.  
I’m done! haha Thanks for reading.

ETA: I am a double major in Psychology and Sociology. My mama sometimes says "My education done made a fool of me" when I pull up things I learn throughout my studies to dispute things about religion and education. But my mama is paying $52,000 in tuition each year so can she really complain that I am learning and using what i learn? My college education is not only my investment, but hers. haha


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 24, 2009)

Divine_Order said:


> Of course! In fact I would go to a friends, co-workers, etc wedding and reception.I love celebrating *GENUINE love* whether it's man/woman, man/man or woman/woman.I swear...there are so many others *things going on in the world that we need to be concerned about.*


 The things that are going on in the world comes from the sin of disobedience.  As mankind continue to willfully sin, we will see greater things happening in the world....

*WE AIN'T SEEN NUTHIN YET!*

As christians, we are supposed to be concerned about the souls of mankind.  That's what the Lord has commissioned us to do.  Jesus stepped on lots of toes in His time on the earth and He is still stepping on toes while living and working in true believers!  It's called *TOUGH LOVE! *

*The bible says this:*
_“For whom the Lord loveth he chasteneth, and scourgeth every son whom he receiveth. If ye endure chastening, God dealeth with you as with sons; for what son is he whom the father chasteneth not? But if ye be without chastisement, whereof all are partakers, then are ye bastards, and not sons.”
(Hebrews 12:6-8). KJV_

_And I love it here in The Message:_

_My dear child, don't shrug off God's discipline, but don't be crushed by it either. It's the child he loves that he disciplines; the child he embraces, he also corrects.
_
_God is educating you; that's why you must never drop out. He's treating you as dear children. This trouble you're in isn't punishment; it's training, the normal experience of children. *Only irresponsible parents leave children to fend for themselves*. *Would you prefer an irresponsible God?* *We respect our own parents for training and not spoiling us, so why not embrace God's training so we can truly live? While we were children, our parents did what seemed best to them. But God is doing what is best for us, training us to live God's holy best.* At the time, discipline isn't much fun. It always feels like it's going against the grain. Later, of course, it pays off handsomely, for it's the well-trained who find themselves mature in their relationship with God. _


 
We will continue to proclaim what God desires and not back down nor give a place to the devil.  If we have to shout it from the rooftops, that we will do, because its the right thing to do.

I don't like to see blood....nor do I want it on my hands.  We all will answer for the things we do to our bodies...and our thought process is apart of our body.

We must cast down imaginations and every HIGH THING that will exalt itself against THE KNOWLEDGE OF GOD and bring every THOUGHT to the obedience of Jesus Christ!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> This *your *view, not God's.  *Your *distorted view of Jesus Christ and *Your* distorted view of God, for it is not THE LORD God All Mighty who is the same, yesterday, today and forever.



Thank you for your response and this is is why I said MY GOD MY Christ...so please feel free to read my elaborated response. And I give you full permission to judge me. 



momi said:


> You are right - weddings are important to God.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking - who is this christ and god you are referring to that supports homosexual marriage and relationships?
> 
> ...




I just want to thank you so much for not attacking me, but instead asking me to elaborate what I believe. I really thank you and respect you for being such a mature person.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2009)

mrselle said:


> No worries, Shimmie. I didn’t take your comments personally. You brought a lot of things to my attention. I guess my problem is balance. I think I struggle with the balance between loving a child unconditionally and not condoning their sins. At the end of the day, I wouldn’t condone my child lying or stealing and those are sins. So, why would I condone a relationship that is not recognized by God?


   I know your heart with is filled with so much love and compassion.    

When I was raising my children, there were always challenges to what I wanted to yield to just to make them happy, but I knew better, that their spiritual lives were far more important and believe me, it has paid off with rich and royal dividends.    

God never fails us; He is faithful that promised and the Cross was not in vain.  Redemption and repentance is for the homosexuals as well as anyone else.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> *In all honesty, I do feel that the Bible is a very, very Extremely important text. Not only for its cultural and sociological significance, but also as a historical record.*
> *The concept of evolution and creationism is a whoooole other can of worms,* *yet also I think the two concepts can exist together.*



I skim your post but these two segments popped out at me and I really agree.

The issues of homosexuality is a whole other thing that I rally don't want to go into. What I will say is that I think its sad the the Christian faith has lost its ability to have debates about the literature of the Bible. For some reason if we admit that there are some slight contradictions or things that don't add up 100% the whole faith will fall which is not true. These writings were written by a group of people who were creating a movement. I am taking a class now of the New Testament and I love it. It is teaching me what I was not learning in Bible study and I have grown in my faith and understanding. There are some contradictions because people did not always agree. Paul did not always agree with Peter. But in that day they embraced that fact and tried to use discussion on the formation of the Christian faith to help it grow. 
There is a Jewish student in my class who was telling us it is very odd to her how decisive wanting to discuss or question parts of the Bible is to Christians. In the Jewish faith they do it often, and in their studies they refer to several text which are discussion about the context of the holy scripture. But in this discussion and questioning they grow. I love to always question "what did the author mean by this?" "why would he say that?". I also question if my interpretation is from a 21st century POV. Many of the things we think the bible is saying is talking about something TOTALLY different that was applicable to greco-roman world, not really ours.

For the second point. I agree, I think both creationsim and evolution fit together. By taking a science class I found this to me more true. Just the wonder of who the earth and humans came to be was so great that it could have only been started my God. In fact, scientist still have no idea where the big bang came from...I believe it was divine. Then the evolution of the solar system, the earth, and finally humanity was so great that only God was present there too


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

I want to specifically response to parts of your post:



Shimmie said:


> This *your *view, not God's.  *Your *distorted view of Jesus Christ and *Your* distorted view of God, for it is not THE LORD God All Mighty who is the same, yesterday, today and forever.
> 
> God is God and He changes not.  Not for society's weakness, not for compromise of His Sovereinty, not His Word and most certainly not because of satan's distortion of marriage and sexuality.
> 
> ...




It may be true that God does not change, how ever people do change. Our societies change, our thoughts change, our perceptions change, our attitudes change. Whether it be for better of for worse, humans are ever evolving and finding new ways to explain the world around that. I clearly explain it in my super long post. But basically, the way in which humans understand the nature of God changes. 

As far as GOD is not in a GAY wedding. In my opinion, I need to correct you on that. GOD is not in any wedding that was not created with the foundation of mutual love, support, devotion, dedication, and faithfulness to the other person. I think people need to get married for the right reason. Not to get married b/c they have a baby, not for financial reason, but for love and a connection of the spirits. So I think GOD wasn't in a lot of heterosexual marriages just like he isn't in a lot of homosexual marriages. And I say Marriages and not wedding, b/c I wedding is one day, a marriage is forever. So you need to have God in your marriage.... and in order to have that it is not a matter of genitalia, but a matter of the content in a person's heart and how much they love the other.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I skim your post but these two segments popped out at me and I really agree.
> 
> The issues of homosexuality is a whole other thing that I rally don't want to go into. What I will say is that I think its sad the the Christian faith has lost its ability to have debates about the literature of the Bible. For some reason if we admit that there are some slight contradictions or things that don't add up 100% the whole faith will fall which is not true. These writings were written by a group of people who were creating a movement. I am taking a class now of the New Testament and I love it. It is teaching me what I was not learning in Bible study and I have grown in my faith and understanding. There are some contradictions because people did not always agree. Paul did not always agree with Peter. But in that day they embraced that fact and tried to use discussion on the formation of the Christian faith to help it grow.
> There is a Jewish student in my class who was telling us it is very odd to her how decisive wanting to discuss or question parts of the Bible is to Christians. In the Jewish faith they do it often, and in their studies they refer to several text which are discussion about the context of the holy scripture. But in this discussion and questioning they grow. I love to always question "what did the author mean by this?" "why would he say that?". I also question if my interpretation is from a 21st century POV. Many of the things we think the bible is saying is talking about something TOTALLY different that was applicable to greco-roman world, not really ours.
> ...




Thank you for this! Its sad when I am more afraid to talk about Christianity with other Christians than I am to talk about my religion with my Hindu, Muslim, Atheists, Jewish, and Buddhist friends. I have soo my friends that come from so many backgrounds, and we often have very open and blunt conversations about various "taboo" topics from religion, to politics, homosexuality, etc. We always start off to agree to disagree, which is why we have remained such strong friends. I may say some very politically incorrect or even religiously incorrect things, but my heart and intentions are always in a good place. When I talk to the majority of Christitans of various generations about my beliefs more often than not I get shut down, condemed, and I feel even judge. I feel like for people who are supposed to be Christ like, they aren't acting very much like the Christ I know. The Christ who hung out with the bottom of the bottom in society, the leperds, the drunks, the prostitutes.  The Christ who helped the poor and downcast. The Christ who listened and didn't judge. The Christ who loved unconditionally even those that sin. I don't get that personification of Christ when I talk to many Christians. And it makes me sooo sad that we as a people cannot openly discuss and dissect things about the Bible we like and things about the Bible we dislike.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I would not attend the wedding. I will not support my kids when they make choices that go against my beliefs.


 

Will you at least respect their beliefs?  Will you respect the fact that they are their own person who is entitiled to choose what they believe?


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> Thank you for your response and this is is why I said MY GOD MY Christ...so please feel free to read my elaborated response. And I give you full permission to judge me.


 
I can't judge you.      I'm going to reply to the topic and what your reply is saying.   But this is not a personal judgment upon you.   

The perception which is shared in your posts is nothing new.  There are many, many, MANY who profess to be Christians and choose not to see the Bible as God's word, ibut rather they choose to see ita as words from man, instead.   So how then can the perception that one has, who suppports homosexuality, be valid; for that too is of man?  

satan is a Master Deceiver and he has never stopped trying to destroy God's image and God's creation and the orginal intent God has for humanity.   homosexuality is not God's intent and never will be.  

So what does satan do?   he deceives anyone who will open themselves up to him with theories, perceptions, and opinions to discount the Truth of God's word and what it means. 

The Bible 'proves' itsself.   It's prophesies never fail.   This topic on homosexuality is a prophesy which has come to pass.    That men and women would turn to one of the same sex with 'unnatural affections'.   There is nothing 'natural' about two men sexually interacting; neither is it natural for two women.   

Unless we take the Bible literally as God's word, then we are open to satan's massive destruction.    The Bible even speaks of natural disasters taking place.   We've seen such disasaters as never before (Katrina and Ike).   The Middle East wars are prophesies which have come to pass; our ecomomy is prophesied.  The diversity of diseases are prophesied.   All that we read in God's Word, the Bible is true.  It is not created by man.    God is not a Supreme Being ... He's above that ... He's God and there is no other above Him.   Nor will there ever be.    

You take care and may you grow in the true love and knowledge of God and with the understanding and the hope of His calling.   May you know the Truth for the Truth that you know will set you free.   Indeed.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2009)

tenjoy said:


> Will you at least respect their beliefs? Will you respect the fact that they are their own person who is entitiled to choose what they believe?


Not attending a gay wedding is not disrespecting them.  

This is nothing to rejoice about.   A gay wedding is a tradegy.   Who'd want to witness that.   Especially a loving parent who knows and respects the Truth.    homosexuals cannot save themselves.   They need a Saviour and they have one.  They have Jesus.    Why on earth as a Christian parent, would anyone want to support that which deters their child from Salvation. 

Understand something about guests at a wedding.    Everyone who attends a wedding are there to make a statement and a Covenant that says, we support and agree with this union taking place.   It's not a show, it's a ceremony of worship and all who attend are worhipping (honoring) the union taking place.     

NOW anyone who is a true follower of Jesus Christ cannot do this.   for it is an afront to the Lord God whom we truly honor, worhip and serve.   It's a mockery and the devil is sitting right there in the face of God, having a hayday.   satan who is the 'accuser of the brethren', there laughing before God and point at the gay persons, saying, it this what you paid for in Blood?   

Of course God says, Yes, I gave them my best.  And it's up to them to receive it.    

If one loves this gay couple so much, than why support them straight to hell?    Where's the respect  for them there?

A gay marriage is NOT marriage ordained of God.   It is unrepented sin.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> This *your *view, not God's. *Your *distorted view of Jesus Christ and *Your* distorted view of God, for it is not THE LORD God All Mighty who is the same, yesterday, today and forever.
> 
> God is God and He changes not. Not for society's weakness, not for compromise of His Sovereinty, not His Word and most certainly not because of satan's distortion of marriage and sexuality.
> 
> ...


 

And when your running around shaming people, pointing fingers and judging in the name of GOD, He is not there.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> I want to specifically response to parts of your post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually there's nothing new under the sun.   No matter what 'changes' occur.     Therefore nothing justifies a gay marriage nor proves God's support of it.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> The things that are going on in the world comes from the sin of disobedience. As mankind continue to willfully sin, we will see greater things happening in the world....
> 
> *WE AIN'T SEEN NUTHIN YET!*
> 
> ...


Sis, remember what I shared in the other thread about what was coming into this forum?   

It hit!    It's hitting big time.   I told  you that a spirit proclaiming God and Christianity was coming to disqualify God's word.  

   Lawd a mercy!


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2009)

Fanatics.......


----------



## meka (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Not attending a gay wedding is not disrespecting them.
> 
> *This is nothing to rejoice about. A gay wedding is a tradegy. Who'd want to witness that. Especially a loving parent who knows and respects the Truth. homosexuals cannot save themselves. They need a Saviour and they have one. They have Jesus. Why on earth as a Christian parent, would anyone want to support that which deters their child from Salvation. *
> 
> ...


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> *Not attending a gay wedding is not disrespecting them. *
> 
> This is nothing to rejoice about. A gay wedding is a tradegy. Who'd want to witness that. Especially a loving parent who knows and respects the Truth. homosexuals cannot save themselves. They need a Saviour and they have one. They have Jesus. Why on earth as a Christian parent, would anyone want to support that which deters their child from Salvation.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie no one said it would be disrepecting them.  I asked a question. I asked would she at least respect their decision, the question had nothing to do with the wedding.

I see you are the authority of who is/is not a "true follower" of Christ.  *Jesus came to save the sinners not the righteous.  *

I never said gay marraige was ordained by God.  In fact, I think everyone sort of acknowledges that.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2009)

tenjoy said:


> And when your running around shaming people, pointing fingers and judging in the name of GOD, He is not there.


I'm speaking the Truth dear.   And I'm not afraid to speak it.  I won't be intimidated into backing into a corner, in fear of speaking up on this subject or any other.   

Do you really think that you're the first and surely not the last person to accuse me of what you said above.   It's because of my stand, that God can trust me not to whimper and go coward.   If a person is in sin, there is shame to it.   

And dear one I say this in love.   You may not believe it and you don't have to.   That's your perception.   There's a 'call' on my life to speak the Truth and not care who/ what / when / where it's accepted or not.    I'm not afraid of the devil who will use any tactic to squelch and defy God's word.     It won't be me.  

honosexuals are not helpless, mindless souls.   As one of their supporters in this thread pointed out, they are 'consenting adults.   And I will tell you, these 'consenting adults' have made their own choices upon which they will be judged.     

Face up to it.    The Truth isn't going to stop just because you or someone else doesn't like it.   I'm not called to back down from it, so don't expect me to.


----------



## Ramya (Apr 24, 2009)

First of all we are called to love one another. Loving one another does not mean that we have to agree with, go along with or react or act in a positive manner as perceived by the recipient. God loved us BEFORE we loved Him. He gave us a way out when we rejected Him. So He loved us despite our negative emotion and action toward Him. 

I typed that to say that you can love someone unconditionally (with God's love) and be perceived as negative. Me loving you does not mean doing what *you* want me to do. I can love you as my child and not go to your wedding. That does not mean that I don't love you.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Not attending a gay wedding is not disrespecting them.
> 
> *This is nothing to rejoice about. A gay wedding is a tradegy. Who'd want to witness that. Especially a loving parent who knows and respects the Truth. homosexuals cannot save themselves. They need a Saviour and they have one. They have Jesus. Why on earth as a Christian parent, would anyone want to support that which deters their child from Salvation. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting question hairlove. Now I have been a Christian for 10 years and I would not think twice about the choice I would make here - which incidently is no I wouldn't attend this type of wedding no matter who was getting married. 

Firstly, I truly feel that I would grieve the Holy Spirit with just my presence there. Remember He lives in me and I take Him wherever I go and to be honest I cannot take HIM to a homosexual wedding, like I said before, no matter who was getting married. 

The Lord Jesus has made it perfectly clear that if we choose His way, we shall be blessed by Him and we will be persecuted by the world. There will be those who will judge and criticize me for making such a choice but I will gladly endure their persecution for my Lord Jesus' sake. Hmmm, let's see now, who is more important here, my child or the Lord Jesus Christ? I have made up my mind that I love the Lord more than the world and it's practices. 

This would not in any way change or alter my love for my child and I would make that clear to him/her, but this act is appalling to the Lord and I cannot in any way support it and I make no apologies for my choice.


----------



## Divine_Order (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> Many people will NOT agree with my statements. I accept that, this is why I said MY to emphasis it is personal to me and not to take away from any other person’s personal beliefs. But I believe that The Bible was written by people for people to explain the unexplainable. I do believe that all religions are a human construct, but that is not to say however, there is no God. I think it is quite ignorant to believe that there is no God, because it is obvious that there is a supernatural being or beings plural that are more powerful than human beings.
> 
> That being said in my opinion, The Bible is not the ultimate word of "God", because I feel like if the Bible was the ultimate truth then there is no room for alternate interpretations. Human beings are incapable of fully understanding what is the truth behind life, that is why we are humans and not Gods.  And it is quite apparent that there are millions upon millions of different translations of the Bible. You can look at 5 different and equally acceptable translations of the Biblical text, and you can infer thousands of different meanings. The Bible has been edited and reworked for thousands of years, I know for a fact something was lost in translation from the tablets the ideas were originally transcribed on and from the Bibles you can buy from Barns and Nobel today. It is impossible to preserve all the aspects of the Bible throughout the times. People’s modes of thinking, attitudes and perceptions are constantly evolving. Society is dynamic and you cannot keep the same interpretation of something throughout the years.
> 
> ...



This is a great elaboration! The whole thing really saddens me. Yes, I do believe in God, but I many times have a hard time believing  some of man's interpretations of the Bible.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Exactly!
> 
> We cannot compromise with our emotions. It leads to sin and disobedience; it leads to hardening our hearts to God's voice. We will begin to 'block' Him out, for what He is asking of us, doesn't agree with our emotional perceptions.
> 
> ...


 
I could not have said this better myself Shimmie...


----------



## Divine_Order (Apr 24, 2009)

Disclaimer- I understand this is a Christian forum...and I in no means am trying to argue with anyone about their beliefs. But I do want to speak my peace (I meant to type "peace")

But for the longest time, I always thought of the Ten Commandments being the ultimate way of leading a Christian life. If everyone lived their lives by those rules, we would not even have this topic to debate over. Love your neighbor as you love yourself....those are some powerful words to me. The action itself is a powerful one. Having the ability to love someone...flaws an all...is a great feat to accomplish. As far as I'm concerned, as long as no one is trying to inflict any negative energy towards my being or my spirituality I'm fine. I leave all judgement of human action to God, as He is the Father of us all. As long as I am doing my part to make sure that those around me are at peace....I feel that I am doing God's will. If my family member or friends want to have a homosexual union...then God bless them. If they are truly in the wrong, I will leave that up to God to handle...my job is to love them unconditionally.

Peace and Love ladies...


----------



## Divine_Order (Apr 24, 2009)

Double post


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> Thank you for this! Its sad when I am more afraid to talk about Christianity with other Christians than I am to talk about my religion with my Hindu, Muslim, Atheists, Jewish, and Buddhist friends. I have soo my friends that come from so many backgrounds, and we often have very open and blunt conversations about various "taboo" topics from religion, to politics, homosexuality, etc. We always start off to agree to disagree, which is why we have remained such strong friends. I may say some very politically incorrect or even religiously incorrect things, but my heart and intentions are always in a good place. *When I talk to the majority of Christitans of various generations about my beliefs more often than not I get shut down, condemed, and I feel even judge.* I feel like for people who are supposed to be Christ like, they aren't acting very much like the Christ I know. The Christ who hung out with the bottom of the bottom in society, the leperds, the drunks, the prostitutes.  The Christ who helped the poor and downcast. The Christ who listened and didn't judge. The Christ who loved unconditionally even those that sin. I don't get that personification of Christ when I talk to many Christians. And it makes me sooo sad that we as a people cannot openly discuss and dissect things about the Bible we like and things about the Bible we dislike.


I have also been shunned so I just keep my mouth shut on what I believe and others do the same. Its never God I fear but MAN. Its like people cannot believe that I have the relationship I do with God. I know what God is saying and I am very clear. But it seems like the whole issues of discussing the Bible is so wrong to people. I really don't care but I follow God, not humans. Critiquing the bible has not caused me to denounce anything or bring any sins into my life. I respect the fact that marriage is between a man and a woman. Civil unions is a different story. I am still trying to figure out my thoughts on homosexuality because it is not as clear cut as people make it seem. I plan to really seek God, study the bible and really find out what he says. To just blindly follow man who told me what God said, or gave me scripture to read and interpreted them for me would not be following God. 



tenjoy said:


> Damn fanatics.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I can't judge you.      I'm going to reply to the topic and what your reply is saying.   But this is not a personal judgment upon you.
> 
> *The perception which is shared in your posts is nothing new.  There are many, many, MANY who profess to be Christians and choose not to see the Bible as God's word, ibut rather they choose to see ita as words from man, instead.*   So how then can the perception that one has, who suppports homosexuality, be valid; for that too is of man?
> 
> ...


It is not as simple as one or the other. Trust, God was in every mans heart as he wrote Gospel's, Acts, or messages (apostles). At the same time, as I have learned, these people did not know their writings were going to be made into "The Bible". Paul wrote to Philemon not so that he could instruct all people, but so he could instruct Philemon!! We are reading a letter between friends. In these times people did not have all the answers of how the Christian faith should opperate, Paul did not think the same as Peter. This is all so interesting to me. It does not mean that these writers were maliciously spreading "lies" or that Satan was present. It just shows that like all people, they had a journey to their faith. Paul came into the faith and many of this views changed at the same time.

Also, the topic they were discussing shows the times they lived in. The pull from Judiasm and the greco-roman world was strong. There was so much going on and so much that followers of Jesus had to go through and that is present in the bible. We learned how many things that they instructed people to do were heavily influenced by the fact the Chritians were being percecuted, and the authors or many of the writings many not have told them to do that if they were not living in a stressfull area.

I could go on and on becuase I just love reading about the early Christian movement and how or faith came about. There is so much to learn. I just wish that we could stop acting like the bible is pefect and packaged, made by a group of people who knew everything there was to know and had nothing to discuss. We are doing a diservice to the Bible which has such character and so much to explore. Some times I read somethings and once I find out the circumstances behind it I smile, because its not the same as some Christians would tell me...but I know both God and Jesus are smiling with me because I have come to know them for MYSELF and not for what people want to tell me they are. And I hope that more Christians are able to do the same.


----------



## Ramya (Apr 24, 2009)

I also don't understand the assumption that those opposed to homosexual relationships haven't studied the Word and prayed about it. People say they've studied and think that God would approve of a homosexual relationship and lifestyle yet when a Christian doesn't agree it's because they haven't studied or heard from God on the matter? Why is such a conclusion drawn? Are you not participating in the same behavior that you are accusing the other?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ramya said:


> I also don't understand the assumption that those opposed to homosexual relationships haven't studied the Word and prayed about it. People say they've studied and think that God would approve of a homosexual relationship and lifestyle yet when a Christian doesn't agree it's because they haven't studied or heard from God on matter? Why is such a conclusion drawn? Are you not participating in the same behavior that you are accusing the other?


I never said that and I don't think anyone else did. And what I am talking about is not limited to homosexuality (as I said above I plan on studying the scripture). I am saying that to denounce people or judge them for finding a different conclusion than yours is wrong. If you have come to the conclusion you have then I TOTALLY respect that And this supports my point. Study and exploration to find answers should be encouraged for all people, not just in a group but as individuals


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm speaking the Truth dear. *And I'm not afraid to speak it. I won't be intimidated into backing into a corner, in fear of speaking up on this subject or any other. *
> 
> Do you really think that you're the first and surely not the last person to accuse me of what you said above. It's because of my stand, that God can trust me not to whimper and go coward. If a person is in sin, there is shame to it.
> 
> ...


 
A M E N  & again I say A M E N ! ! !


----------



## Ramya (Apr 24, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I never said that and I don't think anyone else did. And what I am talking about is not limited to homosexuality (as I said above I plan on studying the scripture). I am saying that to denounce people or judge them for finding a different conclusion than yours is wrong. If you have come to the conclusion you have then I TOTALLY respect that And this supports my point. *Study and exploration to find answers should be encouraged for all people, not just in a group but as individuals*



I also didn't quote anyone but felt it needed to be shared. Who denounced anyone? The only person that got 'denounced' was satan and I hope nobody apologizes about that. . And to the bold, that has been encouraged on this forum repeatedly. I think most of us agree that one should study alone however, that does not downplay the importance of group discussion and studies. A group discussion/study can broaden your understanding of the subject matter. Fellowship is just as important.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie anyone who does not pay your back, you consider the devil.  You my dear use the bible against people.  You can profess your love for the lord, no one is telling you to sit quietly accept whatever comes.  But people like you will act as if you have your wings already.  YOU ARE NOT GOD!  What are you doing for GOD but pointing out the good and bad.  You need to learn how to talk to people and not at them.  Show folks the path, don't just tell the they are off it.

Just because someone goes against your thoughts or views does not mean they don't love GOD.  It does not mean they are the devil.  It does not mean they are doing the devils work.  

I have no judgment against people not wanting to attend a gay wedding.  It's their decision and if they dont agree with it or if it is against their views/beliefs they shouldnt attend.  I wouldn't attend my childs wedding if i strongly disagreed with her choice or spouse (man or woman).


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 24, 2009)

It's so amazing to me how a thread will be started with a question, people come in and give their answer, and then be called judgemental because of their answers.  

I'm beginning to see a pattern here....and its sad.

Y'ALL carry on


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, remember what I shared in the other thread about what was coming into this forum?
> 
> It hit!    It's hitting big time.   I told  you that a spirit proclaiming God and Christianity was coming to disqualify God's word.
> 
> Lawd a mercy!


Yes you did, sis...and it has no place here, in the Name of Jesus!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 24, 2009)

tenjoy said:


> Damn fanatics.


Why you have to call people names, tenjoy?  We may not agree, but the name calling is not called for...at all.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ramya said:


> I also didn't quote anyone but felt it needed to be shared. Who denounced anyone? The only person that got 'denounced' was satan and I hope nobody apologizes about that. . And to the bold, that has been encouraged on this forum repeatedly. I think most of us agree that one should study alone however, that does not downplay the importance of group discussion and studies. A group discussion/study can broaden your understanding of the subject matter. Fellowship is just as important.


I think the problem is that in the forum, if you come to one conclusion and other people have another you are pressured to conform, or just told your ideas come from satan without much discussion. Satan can enter our lives, but we should also be careful as discuss before naming things as such. I have not seen much civil discussion using biblical text, it doesn't turn out well it there are two different opinions. This has happened with a series of topics
In the end, I have seen some things in this thread. If you do not see the same things its fine....


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I have also been shunned so I just keep my mouth shut on what I believe and others do the same. Its never God I fear but MAN. Its like people cannot believe that I have the relationship I do with God. I know what God is saying and I am very clear. But it seems like the whole issues of discussing the Bible is so wrong to people. I really don't care but I follow God, not humans. Critiquing the bible has not caused me to denounce anything or bring any sins into my life. I respect the fact that marriage is between a man and a woman. Civil unions is a different story. I am still trying to figure out my thoughts on homosexuality because it is not as clear cut as people make it seem. I plan to really seek God, study the bible and really find out what he says. To just blindly follow man who told me what God said, or gave me scripture to read and interpreted them for me would not be following God.




Loving what you say!  I have no issue with people living and loving GOD, not at all.  I love and believe in GOD too.  

Some folks just get real high horsey with it and if you dont agree with how they say things, they think your trying to shut the down or put fear in them.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Why you have to call people names, tenjoy?  We may not agree, but the name calling is not called for...at all.



I didn't call anyone names.  Who did i call a name?  The only name called in here was devil.


----------



## Ramya (Apr 24, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I think the problem is that in the forum, if you come to one conclusion and other people have another you are pressured to conform, or just told your ideas come from satan without much discussion. Satan can enter our lives, but we should also be careful as discuss before naming things as such. I have not seen much civil discussion using biblical text, it doesn't turn out well it there are two different opinions. This has happened with a series of topics
> In the end, I have seen some things in this thread. If you do not see the same things its fine....



But everything said about satan in the thread was true. he _is_ a deceiver. There are very few things that everybody agrees on 100% and even in those we may not believe the same thing for the same reasons. Just like you've seen things that did not sit well with you, I've picked up on other things that don't sit right with me. You can discuss without agreeing or changing your position or calling people out of their names.


----------



## DarlingNikki (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> That comment is a famous cop-out.  And you're right, God does know what's in your heart. * You'd rather please someone else other than Him.  You wish to please your son in his sin, rather than to please God in not participating in something that offends Him.  Your actions and your heart say, God you are last in my heart, my son's sin is first.  *



Oh really?  And who gave you the authority to assess and know without a shadow of a doubt what someone's _true_ intentions are?  Unless God typed that, all I see is a self-righteous human trying to play the role of God.  



Shimmie said:


> We're either for God or against God.   We can't have it both ways.   By making the comparison to a Christian/non Christian wedding, or a someone who has been divorced, is not a legitimate analogy.Marriage is between a man and a woman....period.
> 
> No matter if they are divorced, or of opposite faiths; if it's male and female, God will honor it.
> 
> ...



And because God is a forgiving God, I am sure he would also accept my heart felt repentance if I decided to show some tolerance and attended my gay child's celebration .  You can just chalk that up to me being an imperfect human....which of course I am.  And you too.



Shimmie said:


> AND............. before anyone makes a statement regarding unequally yoked, etc. is a sin, then you are ADMITTING that two homosexuals marrying is a sin as well.    Therefore there is no justification for it.   None!
> 
> Now if one wants to support it, *that's their choice*.  Go for it.   Celebrate, jump for joy.    Just don't try and make it appear acceptable in the eyes of God.   He's no where in it to be found and He never will be.
> 
> ...



I never made the claim that homosexuality wasn't a sin, according to the Bible.  

But I do agree: it would be my choice .  And whatever choice I made would only be between myself and God to deal with.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, remember what I shared in the other thread about what was coming into this forum?
> 
> It hit!    It's hitting big time.   I told  you that a spirit proclaiming God and Christianity was coming to disqualify God's word.
> 
> Lawd a mercy!




That spirit must live quite close to you for you to know it was coming.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm speaking the Truth dear.   And I'm not afraid to speak it.  I won't be intimidated into backing into a corner, in fear of speaking up on this subject or any other.
> 
> Do you really think that you're the first and surely not the last person to accuse me of what you said above.   It's because of my stand, that God can trust me not to whimper and go coward.   If a person is in sin, there is shame to it.
> 
> ...



This is such a true statement. But in all honest NON OF US has the truth. B/c if the Truth was as blatantly obvious as many religious followers deem it to be, then there would be no room for discussion. Yet, God gave us free will to interpret life in any way we see fit. Interpretation is not truth, but the truth still exists, we just cannot access it. And never once did I say that I spoke the ultimate truth. Everything I said I phrased with the clause of "in my opinion" or " I believe". To be fair I never said that anyone should agree with what I said. This is where I think people are disconnecting to the Christian Message, because people leave no room for interpretation. No room for human error. It is a known fact that humans are not perfect. We are not morally sound in our action nor in our thoughts. We can only try to do what is right. But when that right is not clearly stated and you are getting trillions of definitions of right then its hard to say that YOU KNOW THE TRUTH.  You are only speaking your reality, but we can stand in the exact same room, looking at the exact same spot, but our realty of that room is completely different, but both realities exist equally. So for all you "Christians" out there who feel like your truth is the ultimate truth, sit down and think about how much you really don't know because that is a humbling thought. And humility is something lacking in this world. Outcasting  people as the "other" more often than not just hides the transgressions we commit ourselves.


----------



## Ramya (Apr 24, 2009)

I believe we can know the truth. I agree that we don't know everything but the truth is not hard to find. All we have to do is ask God and listen to HIS response outside of what we want, feel and think. We have free will but we can also choose to follow HIS will. My will means absolutely nothing. What I think means nothing. What I feel means nothing. At the end of the day I am not my own.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 24, 2009)

I voted yes. Off topic: I was watching Noah's Arc: Jumping the Broom yesterday, the wedding was so beautiful, and the mothers of the grooms showed up.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

Ramya said:


> I believe we can know the truth. I agree that we don't know everything but the truth is not hard to find. *All we have to do is ask God and listen to HIS response outside of what we want, feel and think. *We have free will but we can also choose to follow HIS will. My will means absolutely nothing. What I think means nothing. What I feel means nothing. At the end of the day I am not my own.



And tell me this how do you know that it is not "Satan" you are hearing? And if Satan is such a great deceiver, how do I know that you are not in fact Satan herself.......... I'm just following your instructions _ All we have to do is ask God and listen to HIS response outside of what we want, feel and think. _And now I'm doing the *THINKING.*

ETA: *I agree that we don't know everything but the truth is not hard to find. * So then if the truth is not hard to find, why don't we know everything?


----------



## MissNina (Apr 24, 2009)

To stay on the original topic , No, I wouldn't attend his wedding. I don't think homosexuality is one of those things you support or don't support, it's just the way some ppl are. . .however, I do NOT support gay marriage and would not be in attendance. 

The Bible is clear on certain things and, even if you don't use the Leviticus scripture, if you go strictly off what Jesus said, He CLEARLY refers to men and women when discussing marriage. So it's safe to assume Jesus doesn't approve of it either. Scripture doesn't tell you whether or not to actually attend your gay son's wedding, but a relationship with God will guide you on the matter. 

I truly believe none of us know what God will do when it comes time or how active of a role He plays in certain situations, but I personally don't believe that if you're living in a certain type of sin and do so without earnestly attempting to repent (not necessarily succeeding) that it is an automatic that God will forgive or overlook that. I truly don't. I think that's a lie most sects of Christianity tell us for whatever reason. I feel that about the messed up stuff I knowingly do as well. . .so it's not some double standard or hypocritical statement.


----------



## Ramya (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> And tell me this how do you know that it is not "Satan" you are hearing? And if Satan is such a great deceiver, how do I know that you are not in fact Satan herself.......... I'm just following your instructions _ All we have to do is ask God and listen to HIS response outside of what we want, feel and think. _And now I'm doing the *THINKING.*
> 
> ETA: *I agree that we don't know everything but the truth is not hard to find. * So then if the truth is not hard to find, why don't we know everything?



Because His word said to test the spirits. Meaning we can hear tons of different 'spirits' but we will know the Holy Spirit because it will line up with His word.   I know my Father's voice, He has never deceived me nor has He gone against His word.


----------



## meka (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> This is such a true statement. But in all honest *NON OF US has the truth*. B/c if the Truth was as blatantly obvious as many religious followers deem it to be, then there would be no room for discussion. Yet, God gave us free will to interpret life in any way we see fit. Interpretation is not truth, but the truth still exists, we just cannot access it. And never once did I say that I spoke the ultimate truth. Everything I said I phrased with the clause of "in my opinion" or " I believe". To be fair I never said that anyone should agree with what I said. This is where I think people are disconnecting to the Christian Message, because people leave no room for interpretation. No room for human error. It is a known fact that humans are not perfect. We are not morally sound in our action nor in our thoughts. We can only try to do what is right. But when that right is not clearly stated and you are getting trillions of definitions of right then its hard to say that YOU KNOW THE TRUTH. You are only speaking your reality, but we can stand in the exact same room, looking at the exact same spot, but our realty of that room is completely different, but both realities exist equally. So for all you "Christians" out there who feel like your truth is the ultimate truth, sit down and think about how much you really don't know because that is a humbling thought. And humility is something lacking in this world. Outcasting people as the "other" more often than not just hides the transgressions we commit ourselves.


 

The truth is that the bible says that homosexuality is detestable...and abomination

_Leviticus 18:22 - "Do not lie with a man as one lies with a woman; that is detestable." (NIV)_
_Leviticus 20:13 - "If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads." (NIV)_

_The bible also says_

_1 Corinthians 6:9-10 - "Do you not know that the wicked will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers nor male prostitutes nor *homosexual offenders* nor thieves nor the greedy nor drunkards nor slanderers nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God." (NIV)._

_It doesn't get any more true._

_The Bible gives us instructions on how to live. One of the commandments the Lord gives us when we marry is to be fruitful and multiply..two people of the same sex cannot do that._

_But I guess when people start arguing over things that are clearly stated in the Word, then end is upon us._

_And no, I would NOT attend the wedding of a gay couple, child, friend or foe. The Lord will not honor it anyway._


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

meka said:


> *The truth is that the bible says that homosexuality is detestable...and abomination
> *
> _Leviticus 18:22 - "Do not lie with a man as one lies with a woman; that is detestable." (NIV)_
> _Leviticus 20:13 - "If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads." (NIV)_
> ...




DID you even read my elaboration!??!?!?!? I clearly acknowledge that fact..... 





> Now when it comes to the Bible, I know it does not accept homosexuality. They group homosexuality on the same level as having sex with animals.


 Some one tell me why I spent time writing a four page response to people when people are responding blindly and not even reading it?!?! 



> But I guess when people start arguing over things that are clearly stated in the Word, then end is upon us.


So I guess when people start arguing over things that I clearly  [acknowledgedy] in my elaborated response the end is upon us.....

Please can you guys give me more sources than the Bible to back up your beliefs?.... I think for an argument to be clearly and fully developed the person should ultilize more than one source. I cited a psychology experiment and facts from an Anthropology course at Emory University...


----------



## MissNina (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> Please can you guys give me more sources than the Bible to back up your beliefs?.... I think for an argument to be clearly and fully developed the person should ultilize more than one source. I cited a psychology experiment and facts from an Anthropology course at Emory University...



Ummmerah....not to be funny but this is the Christianity forum and The Bible is the absolute source up in here. Girl, you know you not in OT?  I understand what you're getting at tho but I don't think this is the right place for that request lol


----------



## meka (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> *DID you even read my elaboration!??!?!?!? I clearly acknowledge that fact..... Some one tell me why I spent time writing a four page response to people when people are responding blindly and not even reading it?!?! *
> 
> 
> So I guess when people start arguing over things that I clearly [acknowledgedy] in my elaborated response the end is upon us.....
> ...


 

To the bolded
Yes I read it and you added a BUT. So to me, it does not SEEM as you want the truth. Are you a Christian? B/c if you already said that you know that the Lord hates homosexuality, then that would be your truth right there. But if you are not a believer, then I could understand why you feel the way you do.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

Ramya said:


> Because His word said to test the spirits. Meaning we can hear tons of different 'spirits' but we will know the Holy Spirit because it will line up with His word.   I know my Father's voice, He has never deceived me nor has He gone against His word.




You still haven't clearly told me that you are not in fact the Devil. I'm just trying to protect myself from this Awe inspiring "Great Deceiver."  You guys are right... the Devil is very hard to identify.


----------



## meka (Apr 24, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Ummmerah....not to be funny but this is the *Christianity forum and The Bible is the absolute source up in here*. Girl, you know you not in OT?  I understand what you're getting at tho but I don't think this is the right place for that request lol


 


You better say that!!!!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

MissNina said:


> The Bible is clear on certain things and, even if you don't use the Leviticus scripture, if you go strictly off what Jesus said, He CLEARLY refers to men and women when discussing marriage. So it's safe to assume Jesus doesn't approve of it either. Scripture doesn't tell you whether or not to actually attend your gay son's wedding, but a relationship with God will guide you on the matter.
> .


Wow, so can we safely say you were there when Jesus walked this earth as a flesh and blood human? I'm sorry but unless you were sitting face to face with Jesus in his bodily form and have a conversation with him, I dismiss this all as hearsay and cannot be used in your favor.....At least it cannot be used in your favor to convince me of this fact.


----------



## MissNina (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> Wow, so can we safely say you were there when Jesus walked this earth as a flesh and blood human? I'm sorry but unless you were sitting face to face with Jesus in his bodily form and have a conversation with him, I dismiss this all as hearsay and cannot be used in your favor.....At least it cannot be used in your favor to convince me of this fact.



Well then you don't believe in The Bible and IDK why you are having this discussion in a Christianity forum (for believers) versus one in OT (for every view).

Not saying you can't say other views, but I mean you sound a little ridiculous saying that _like that_ up in here.


----------



## meka (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> You still haven't clearly told me that you are not in fact the Devil. I'm just trying to protect myself from this Awe inspiring "Great Deceiver."  You guys are right... the Devil is very hard to identify.


 

If the Holy Spirt lives in you, the devil cannot reside in their. If you are not a believer, it will be hard for you to identify him b/c he really doesn't need you. He wants believers and he uses many tricks and disguises to decieve Christians. We are to resist the devil and God gives christians the power to do that.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Ummmerah....not to be funny but this is the Christianity forum and The Bible is the absolute source up in here. Girl, you know you not in OT?  I understand what you're getting at tho but I don't think this is the right place for that request lol



I am a Christian, thus I am allowed to be in this forum and voice my opinions. And even if I wasn't a Christian I have the right to be here and voice my opinions. Not all Christians fit within just on category...


----------



## pebbles (Apr 24, 2009)

*People do realize that this is the Christianity forum, correct? The opinions here are Bible based. Where's the shock? We've got folks cussing in the Christian forum? I'm going to start deleting posts if this continues, regardless of who likes it or not.*


----------



## Ramya (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> You still haven't clearly told me that you are not in fact the Devil. I'm just trying to protect myself from this Awe inspiring "Great Deceiver."  You guys are right... the Devil is very hard to identify.



No, I am not the devil and you know that.  I pray that you find the answers you seek but I will not participate in this 'game' with you.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> I am a Christian, thus I am allowed to be in this forum and voice my opinions. And even if I wasn't a Christian I have the right to be here and voice my opinions. Not all Christians fit within just on category...



The Christianity forum is a place where we're supposed to discuss the word of GOD in love, not with the argumentative tones I've seen here.


----------



## dlewis (Apr 24, 2009)

tenjoy said:


> Will you at least respect their beliefs?  Will you respect the fact that they are their own person who is entitiled to choose what they believe?



I hope I have raised them to be strong enough to stand for what they believe in.  But for _me_ this is not an issue.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

meka said:


> If the Holy Spirt lives in you, the devil cannot reside in their. If you are not a believer, it will be hard for you to identify him b/c he really doesn't need you. He wants believers and he uses many tricks and disguises to decieve Christians. We are to resist the devil and God gives christians the power to do that.




wait so let me get this right. So if the Holy Spirit lives in you the devil cannot reside in you. And if you are a non believer, the Holy Spirit does not live in you thus the devil can reside in you. Rightt? Am I getting this correct so far? So all these non believers that are WIDE open for the Devil have no threat of the Devil because the Devil doesn't need the non belivers nor wants the non believer? So by being a non believer its like a vaccine for the Devil? It's a repellent for the Devil? And being a Christian attracts the Devil to you? So you have to believe to constrict your activites and ideas to fit into the limited view of religion and then on top of that the Devil is always on your back!??!?! Wow, sounds like being a non believer is the way to go since your not within the radar of the Devil and you can do whatever you want without being judged.........


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> You still haven't clearly told me that you are not in fact the Devil. I'm just trying to protect myself from this Awe inspiring "Great Deceiver."  You guys are right... the Devil is very hard to identify.




great deceiver yes, devil no.


----------



## MissNina (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> I am a Christian, thus I am allowed to be in this forum and voice my opinions. And even if I wasn't a Christian I have the right to be here and voice my opinions. Not all Christians fit within just on category...



I didn't say they do, as I am nondenominational, "nontraditional" and prob don't agree with many views in this forum, but you're questioning The Bible with me. If you have your own issues with what it contains that is one thing, but what you're suggesting is that I consider what's in there as questionable b/c I wasn't there. . .which would be questioning The Bible in totality as none of us were* there for any of it. 

You can debate meaning of what was said in Scripture, but it is something you either believe or you don't.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 24, 2009)

pebbles said:


> The Christianity forum is a place where we're supposed to discuss the word of GOD in love, not with the argumentative tones I've seen here.



I know... I don't understand why people are being so argumentative towards me when all I'm trying to do is understand where they are coming from. I love learning about everyone's thoughts and beliefs and how they differ to mine. This is just helping me grow as a person. I want to thank you guys for being so open about this and allowing this conversation to be a two way street.


----------



## DarlingNikki (Apr 24, 2009)

tenjoy said:


> great deceiver yes, devil no.



  I know....the irony of it all.


----------



## meka (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> wait so let me get this right. So if the Holy Spirit lives in you the devil cannot reside in you. And if you are a non believer, the Holy Spirit does not live in you thus the devil can reside in you. Rightt? Am I getting this correct so far? So all these non believers that are WIDE open for the Devil have no threat of the Devil because the Devil doesn't need the non belivers nor wants the non believer? So by being a non believer its like a vaccine for the Devil? It's a repellent for the Devil? And being a Christian attracts the Devil to you? So you have to believe to constrict your activites and ideas to fit into the limited view of religion and then on top of that the Devil is always on your back!??!?! Wow, sounds like being a non believer is the way to go since your not within the radar of the Devil and you can do whatever you want without being judged.........


 
Girl, the last thing Im going to do is argue with you. You say you are a Christian...ok....


----------



## pebbles (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> I know... I don't understand why people are being so argumentative towards me when all I'm trying to do is understand where they are coming from. I love learning about everyone's thoughts and beliefs and how they differ to mine. This is just helping me grow as a person. I want to thank you guys for being so open about this and allowing this conversation to be a two way street.




You just asked another poster to prove she wasn't the devil, and you claim others are being argumentative towards you?


----------



## somethingdifferent (Apr 24, 2009)

My love for my son is unconditional. I would most definitely go to his wedding.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 24, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> *wait so let me get this right. So if the Holy Spirit lives in you the devil cannot reside in you. *And if you are a non believer, the Holy Spirit does not live in you thus the devil can reside in you. Rightt? Am I getting this correct so far? So all these non believers that are WIDE open for the Devil have no threat of the Devil because the Devil doesn't need the non belivers nor wants the non believer? So by being a non believer its like a vaccine for the Devil? It's a repellent for the Devil? And being a Christian attracts the Devil to you? So you have to believe to constrict your activites and ideas to fit into the limited view of religion and then on top of that the Devil is always on your back!??!?! Wow, sounds like being a non believer is the way to go since your not within the radar of the Devil and you can do whatever you want without being judged.........




Since when can good and evil reside in the same place? 

My apologies sisters, but judging by some of these responses, GOD's not getting any glory here.

Thread closed.


----------

